# Need your advice on Movicol and Lactulose combination



## Aidara (May 9, 2014)

Hello everyone. Has anyone tried Movicol and lactulose combination? Movicol on its own stopped working for me 4 months ago. I have tried to take 3 sachets of Movicol and add 20 - 35ml of lactulose and that is really working. However, it seems a lot to take, but nothing else helps me to have complete bowel movements, except biscodyl tablets. Do you think it is safe to take this combination daily? My stools are very soft (as diarrhoea) and that worries me a lot. Are there any dangers in having liquid stools even though it is not diarrhoea? I used to take fibre, it makes my stools bulkier, that gives me better urge. Despite that I still end up with incomplete bm and eventually this leads me to constipation. Can't wait to have my defectography test done, but I need to survive in the meantime. Thanks for reading, I am looking forward to your replies.


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

This is a better question for a doctor. My feeling for my body is, that if I find something that works, I use it until I get a bad effect from it. I don't pre-worry about possible bad effects. There are enough real effects that are bad. Not sure if that was the answer you were looking for though.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

HI Aidara

.......i agree with everything nojoke said....


----------



## Aidara (May 9, 2014)

Yeah.. I suppose you are both right. Fingers crossed it works for me longer then a week or so. Thank you for your replies.


----------

